# SWT - Farbe von Text auf Label ändern



## Ahuga (16. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Die Frage ist simpel und trotzdem habe ich im Internet noch keine anständige Lösung gefunden.

Ich möchte den Text im Label rot machen.

Mein Code:
[Java]
Label label = new Label(composite, SWT.NONE);
label.setText("Text");
Font font = new Font(display, "Arial", 14, SWT.BOLD);
label.setFont(font);
[/Java]

Wie kann ich nun meinem Text noch die Farbe rot geben?

Danke für Unterstützung.


----------



## agentone (16. Jun 2010)

Gibt es da keine setForeground oder setColor Methode?


----------



## Ahuga (16. Jun 2010)

Das wars, super, vielen Dank


----------

